# New jacket pictures and review



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

This is the new jacket that we got for Tobi, it is a Saxon 600D (made by weatherbeeta) it's very nice, feels nice and thick, well made it seems. the length is spot on, we got a 20" but... he's only 18 so glad we didn't go a size under instead of up. the chest depth though is a little too small but it works, we just tighten the straps up a little bit, i suppose that dogs his length normally wouldn't have big chests, so that might be something to take into account.

You can see in the pictures that the velcro straps don't cover the other velcro completely like it normally shows in the pictures, so i'm not sure how well it will do if he wants to rough house outside in the snow or something :tongue:

Overall, shipping was very quick from where we bought it, it was well packed, only 5 days from order till received. 





















And here are the pictures


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

it looks great on him!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking good!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He looks so handsome in it!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww! He looks great. I love the plaid.....so handsome! He looks as if he likes it too! :0)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> Aww! He looks great. I love the plaid.....so handsome! He looks as if he likes it too! :0)


Thanks everybody! I loved the plaid too, i thought it would be a lighter tint, but i'm very happy with how dark it is. red, and green just in time for Xmas


----------



## jvle95 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very handsome... Love the new jacket:thumb:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a stud rockin' his new gear!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

dapper! he looks so cozy!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He needs a deerstalker hat and pipe to complete the ensemble!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Looking good Tobi, I'm glad you like the jacket, I think for the price is a very nice coat and keeps the dogs toasty. I didnt like those elastic leg straps so I cut them off. I would imagine they are kinda irritating to the dogs.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: i can imagine with a pipe and hat he'd be dressed up like Sherlock!

I was thinking about cutting the straps off as well, he looks so funny from behind with the straps actually in the right place, like a jockstrap almost :rofl: It's VERY warm and cozy underneath, it feels like when he's laying in bed with us, and under the blankets... feels like a furnace. I hope this will keep him nice and warm this winter!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm sure it will  we get a bit more snow up here then when I lived in charlotte and Uno hates going outside, so having a coat is a must. Plus everyone always asks where I got it from. I tell people its made by weatherbeeta, and theyre like "weatherbeater? I've never heard of it" lol


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I'm sure it will  we get a bit more snow up here then when I lived in charlotte and Uno hates going outside, so having a coat is a must. Plus everyone always asks where I got it from. I tell people its made by weatherbeeta, and theyre like "weatherbeater? I've never heard of it" lol


I'm really glad i saw Uno wearing it because it definitely aided in me using this kind having about the same weather as you guys get over there. I've already given out the website that we got it from 3 times from people ogling Tobi :lol:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh my, what a stud muffin!! He looks SOOOO handsome in plaid, holy cow! He should be a model for that company!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It looks really good on him. It covers him pretty well considering a lot of the other ones I see on-line. Sometimes I wish we lived in a colder climate (only for a second or two), just so I could buy Mollie a nice jacket of some type.
Thats one good thing about having a white dog, you have so many options that look absolutely fantastic on him. But, I must admit, Tobi is gorgeous, he looks like an absolute sweetie, a real honey.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

what a regal young man in that jacket!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

very scotland yard....all he needs is a pipe 

verra handsome.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Oh my, what a stud muffin!! He looks SOOOO handsome in plaid, holy cow! He should be a model for that company!


:lol: thank you! i might send a picture to them and see if they want to use it, they have a pretty cheesy picture for this one on their site 


MollyWoppy said:


> It looks really good on him. It covers him pretty well considering a lot of the other ones I see on-line. Sometimes I wish we lived in a colder climate (only for a second or two), just so I could buy Mollie a nice jacket of some type.
> Thats one good thing about having a white dog, you have so many options that look absolutely fantastic on him. But, I must admit, Tobi is gorgeous, he looks like an absolute sweetie, a real honey.


lol, i'm very glad that we live in a cold area for that reason, and the fact that i don't really care for hot weather. We were looking at a light blue, but didn't think it would look as good. He's a pretty good boy, i kinda like him :tongue:


----------

